# what could be wrong?



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

A pigeon belonging to my roof flock stayed on the ground when the rest of the flock had flown off.

I tried to encourage him to fly but he quickly walked off but then lost control of his legs, fell on his breast with wings outstretched, and just stayed where he was until I picked him up.

piggie has been on his feet since bringing him inside, standing one on spot and only moving when he thinks Im getting too close.He seemed to be walking okay until I wanted to pick him up to put piggie back in a dog crate.He walked away very quickly but once again collapsed on his legs wings outstretched.

I have syringed warm rehydrating solution in to the front of his mouth. When he swallowed piggie made a croaking noise as if he was not swallowing properly. he has not made that noise since so it might be my fault that I was not careful enough.

He has a very hard crop and a very prominent keel. I have given 0.5mls of paraffin Oil and massaged his crop to loosen anything that might be in there.

His feet are very cold which worries me so I have put him on a heating pad which he is standing on.

He does not seem to want to fly. I cant see any canker in the throat. Should I give a Spartix as a precaution anyway?

Hi poops seem okay and I did see him eating the seed I put out for him. Piggie is a young pigeon maybe 3 months old. Any ideas or suggestions on what to do next.
Thanks.

I have to go to bed now as its real late but I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job, Jane! Worms .. maybe ?? I probably would give Spartrix and Appertex just in case .. and think about worming.

Have been seeing horrible canker cases here as well as pox but the birds here weren't rallying as they should as the canker and/or pox receded .. it's been worms .. bad, bad worm infestations.

Just something to think about .. 

Terry


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I have all of those meds as Cynthia has ben generous.

Ill give it a go.

At first I thought it could be PMV as I have seen it in this flock but I am doubtful about that.

Thanks for that.

Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

I'm sorry I have no advice but just wanted to wish you luck in finding what's ailing it. I have seen that in a Woodie before at the 'sanctuary', I'd thought it was it's legs causing it but obviously not if it can still use them sometimes. Unfortunately that bird didn't make it but had no medications.
Just have to try all the meds and hope something kicks in.
If you need any Baytril let me know.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have just been chatting on the phone to Jayne and she mentioned this pigeon. It reminded me of Freeway, the pigeon that we saw walking into the road and then found lying down halfway across the road, despite the traffic.

As far as I remember he had an imperceptible eye tremor, so to be on the safe side we isolated him as a possible PMV pigeon. He made a full recovery, but is a permanent resident .

The problem with possible PMV pigeons is that they can't be kept with pigeons that have PMV, because there is a chance that they don't have PMV and could catch it on exposure, and they can't be kept with pigeons that do not have PMV as there is a chance they have PMV and could affect other pigeons.

Jayne, keep a close eye on him. Remember Anastasia had no PMV symptoms to start with, other than playing "statues".

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

One of my residents, Sleepsalot, was found by his rescuer walking in her garden and then falling forward on his face, supported by his wings.

Aside from placing him on a heat pad in a carrier, and later giving rehydration mix, I did not attempt to treat him for anything that day.

It was not until next day, once in a proper cage, that he displayed PMV symptoms whilst eating, and showed a typical symptom of just zonking out into periods of apparent deep sleep. Later still, he showed the head tremors also associated with PMV.

John


----------

